# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What Are Your Favourite Bands/Artists?

## Monroe

I'm just curious as to the bands and artists you guys like? (I didn't see this as a thread, if so, mods can delete it, lol.) 

My favourites currently on my iPod are: 
Billie Holiday 
Saint-Saens
Edith Piaf
Emilie Simon
Evanescence
Fiona Apple
Korn
Beethoven
Melody Gardot
Slipknot
Yael Naim

----------


## ScottishWarrior

A lot of variety on my ipod Jethro Tull Ayreon Magnum Rolling Stones Supertramp Metallica Megadeth Deep Purple U2 Radiohead Chris De Burgh 10cc Iron Maiden Travis Radiohead Bon Jovi Kansas Aerosmith Wasp Billy Joel REM ELO ELP Helloween Yes Meatloaf Dream Theater and many more. :Celebrate:

----------


## jsgt

Lets see... My top 5 in no particular order...
Aerosmith
Nine Inch Nails
ZZ Top
Marilyn Manson(his older stuff)
Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## Cam

Imagine Dragons, Breaking Benjamin, RHCP, Three Day's Grace, Linkin Park, Mumford & Sons, The Black Keys, The Smiths, Nirvana

----------


## est

According to my iTunes playlist:

My Disco
Normal Love
Dalek
Antelope
Duchess Says
Singer
Battles
Extra Life
Trans Am
Sharon Van Etten
Interference

----------


## foe

According to my Last FM playlist:

Pearl Jam
The Chemical Brothers
The Kinks
Phantogram
Wolf Parade
Weezer
Fang Island
The Black Keys
Now, Now
MGMT
Clutch
The Flaming Lips
Alice in Chains
Taylor Swift
Passion Pit

There are plenty of bands and artists that aren't on my Last FM list.  :Tongue:

----------


## Prodigy

For this week I'd say...

Manchester Orchestra
Curren$y
Juicy J
Muse
G.O.O.D. Music

----------


## The Wanderer

Scorpions
Blind Guardian
Wuthering Heights
Threshold
Skiltron
Led Zeppelin
Mark Lanegan
Screaming Trees

----------


## WintersTale

I list a lot of my favorites in my profile, but I am a maniacal fan of these artists:

The Beatles, Pink Floyd, Genesis, U2, King Crimson, Dream Theater, Radiohead, Muse, Coldplay, Peter Gabriel, John Lennon, Phil Collins, Tori Amos, Sarah McLachlan, Lights Poxleitner, Avril Lavigne, Christina Aguilera, Michael Jackson, The Smashing Pumpkins, The Beach Boys, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Porcupine Tree, Yes, Rush, Kate Bush, Carly Simon

----------


## pam

This week I'm into the Rolling Stones. They were my favorite band in jr and high school back in the 1980s, then I liked the other newer stuff (metal, alternative rock, rap, etc) but recently am going back to them. Certain songs anyway.

----------


## Chantellabella

Jon Bon Jovi
Kiss
Led Zepplin
pretty much anything classic rock
Queen
Beatles
Rolling Stones
Bruce Springsteen
Ke$ha
Beyonce
Flo Rida
Black Eyed Peas
Rihanna
Ceelo
Nine Inch Nails 
Laughing Pizza
Really anything that has a metal sound

----------


## shelbster18

Deftones
Nine Inch Nails
Mogwai
Led Zeppelin
Placebo
Dead Confederate 
Radiohead
Stone Temple Pilots
Fleetwood Mac
Incubus
Fugazi
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
The Horrors
The Police
The Cars
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Opeth
Brand New

----------


## Cam

Breaking Benjamin
Oasis
Linkin Park
Imagine Dragons
RHCP
Muse
Three Days Grace
Mumford & Sons

----------


## Equinox

At the moment:

The Hundred In The Hands
UnderÃ¸ath
As I lay Dying
Pendulum
Gemini
Netsky
Arkasia
Azedia
Architects
Swedish House Mafia
Enter Shikari
Alexisonfire
At Dawn We Rage
Thrice
London Elektricity
The Glitch Mob
Nero
Chase & Status

----------


## Dane

Smashing Pumpkins, Foo Fighters, No Doubt, Led Zeppelin and quite a few others.

I was at a Smashing Pumpkins concert last night.

----------


## Yossarian

Pixies
Meat Puppets
Ramones
Smashing Pumpkins
The Killers
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Dead Kennedys
Green Day
Nirvana
Various oldies hits, Roy Orbison, Buddy Holly
Beastie Boys
Beach Boys
Nirvana
Vampire Weekend

----------


## TheCARS1979

The CARS, Avril Lavigne, Motley Crue, Guns N Roses, Pink Floyd, the Who, Led Zeppelin, Yes ,Rush , Blue Oyster Cult

----------

